# Today



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well MANY thanks to ALL who were involved in the organising as it was for me the best one for a long time, the track time was a real bonus.

And winning the Best Interior was a bonus, However I seem to have the wrong trophy I have best engine bay :roll:

So Andy PM me your address and i'll get it in the post


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> Well MANY thanks to ALL who were involved in the organising as it was for me the best one for a long time, the track time was a real bonus.
> 
> And winning the Best Interior was a bonus, However I seem to have the wrong trophy I have best engine bay :roll:
> 
> So Andy PM me your address and i'll get it in the post


Congrats Rob sounds like I missed a great day out


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

+1 well done Rob


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Was a really good day, cracking weather not the easiest to organise lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

